# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  [Activlab] HGH Night

## Michal14

Witam, zakupiłem suplement HGH Night producenta Activlab.

Mam jednak problem z ich połykaniem, kapsułki są ogromne.

Dzisiaj spróbowałem rozsypać kapsułkę, i w ten sposób zażyć HGH.
Czy to bezpieczny sposób zażywania tego suplementu ?

----------

